# St Peter's Hospital Mortuary, Chertsey. 2010



## vwdirtboy (Nov 23, 2010)

History

Originally St. Peter’s Hospital was built to serve casualties of the Second World War, The mortuary was built in the 1940's on the edge of the site.

However after extensive redevelopment of the site, the mortuary was found to be too small to cope with the increase in cadavers.

This mortuary was shut down in April 2009 and moved to the new building which is central to to main hospital


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice one VeeDub,I am glad we saw it in this state,heard one of the slabs has walked since.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 24, 2010)

What a minter! 

Blimey, how big is the new one then?! It looks to me like there's at least 6 fridges, each with space for 3? 

Is there ant general rule with the ratio od slabs / fridges? I've been in Addenbrookes Mortuary (live) in Cambridge, and they have 2 slabs, and fridge space for 96!


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 24, 2010)

Some great shots here. Thanks for sharing  

Would like to have a look round somewhere like this sometime.


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 24, 2010)

That whiteboard is sinister, as you read down the body part list it starts listing the placenta and umbilical chord. That's gotta be a creepy place. Dare you to go back and hit it at night


----------



## 0xygen (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice! The morgue is always my favourate part of any hospital 

-0xy


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 24, 2010)

0xygen said:


> Nice! The morgue is always my favourate part of any hospital
> 
> -0xy



You're twisted... I like that.


----------



## lazyurbexer (Nov 25, 2010)

"Babies only".... that's pretty sick (not like "sick bruv")!


----------



## tommo (Nov 25, 2010)

chris.peacock said:


> "Babies only".... that's pretty sick (not like "sick bruv")!



yeah being a family man my self i found that hard to take as well when we where walking round it, but i guess it happens


----------



## vwdirtboy (Dec 1, 2010)

tommo said:


> yeah being a family man my self i found that hard to take as well when we where walking round it, but i guess it happens




Lol.. Don't be gay you lot.. everything dies even babies.. don't forget.. we are all squishy-meatbags!


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 1, 2010)

On a slightly different note,when I was working up our local crem,I watched a body burn and was shown how a computer prog runs the whole episode even working out the amount of gas to inject..as Spock used to say "Fascinating"........as goulish as it may seem,its life I`m afraid.


----------



## RichardH (Dec 2, 2010)

I love me a bit of mortuary (which probably says quite a lot about me), and this must be the best-kept derelict one in the UK. With a bit of a scrub-up, it could probably be returned to service in a few weeks at most.

I have also seen the workings of a crematorium. The burning didn't discomfit me quite as much as the grinding machine, or the cremulator. Out of respect for those of a squeamish disposition, I will not describe their usage here, but if anyone is morbidly curious, send me a PM.


----------

